# Working Pitbull Central - Membership in SoCal



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Just wanted all the GP members in SoCal to know about a new training club forming in the Los Angeles & Orange County area. I've been training with Leri for a few months and I can't say enough good things about her and all the other people training at the facility. I hope some of you can make it out for the meeting next month.
Cheers,
EF

Dear Fellow APBT Enthusiast,

We are a new club forming in Southern California and ask that you will please take a moment to forward this email to your club members or any other person you feel might be interested.

Our first meeting will be Sunday, March 20th at 11am in Long Beach. Lunch will be provided as well as training evaluations and demonstrations. Please check out workingpitbullcentral.com for more information and to RSVP. Once your RSVP has been received, detailed information and directions will be sent. You can also RSVP by calling Leri @ 562-427-2259 or Sue @ 310-729-5283.

WPBC is a training resource club for the serious trainers & competitors of the American Pit Bull Terrier or those striving to improve the relationship they currently share with their K9 partner. Our main goal and objective is to secure qualified and experienced trainers to share their expertise with fellow members in preparation to compete. We are committed to training our dogs in a professional, competitive, ethical manner to the best of our ability with the ultimate goal of completing our competitive goals while showcasing our dogs in recognized dogs sports, and to the general public whenever possible. We believe in promoting the American Pit Bull Terrier as an all purpose working and family dog. **Please note, although positive promotion of the APBT is our main objective and goal, any and all breeds are welcome**

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or the phone number listed below.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow I Live in LA I will def try to go!  And Long Beach isn't too far from my house 25 minutes with no traffic : D


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

ashes said:


> wow I Live in LA I will def try to go!  And Long Beach isn't too far from my house 25 minutes with no traffic : D


I hope you can make. It's a good group of talented people and dogs.
Cheers,


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Socal is not that far and I need to trail more, I;m excited!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Doug do you care if I share this on FB? I think I have quite a few friends on there that are in SoCal.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Doug do you care if I share this on FB? I think I have quite a few friends on there that are in SoCal.


That would be GREAT Holly!!! I just sent you the Event link on Facebook.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx! ....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Just a quick reminder that this Sunday is the First meeting of Working Pitbull Central training club. The website is up and the membership application is online and working. GO FILL ONE OUT!!! Hope to see some GP members there.
Working Pitbull Centeral

http://workingpitbullcentral.com/Become_a_Member.html


----------

